# The pointy eared devil



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie doing pretty good these days, she going to 15 in a few months. Little witch nipped Lenny's ear, but he was trying get her food... my fault no real harm done.
Yes I do call her a pointy earred devil, she is so much much better these days even down right funny.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

So pretty !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Point ears indeed - so cute.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So good to hear - your patience and perseverance have really paid off with her.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

What a darling little girl!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie is beautiful dog, healthy as a horse surprising since she is a a fancy hybrid, though extremely Neurotic. I guess I lucked out there


----------

